# Uber drivers impacted by rising gas prices



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://m.wafb.com/wafb/db_330682/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=cDNHwq9w

BATON ROUGE, LA (WAFB) - Across the country, the price of gasoline has jumped an average of 12 cents in 14 days. That's according to AAA, which also reports the national average is the highest it has been in four years. People who make money behind the wheel said they are putting their cars in park until the price of gasoline drops.

When ride sharing-service, Uber, rolled into Baton Rouge four years ago, Asheba Brown said she got on board to make some extra income. Brown said before she logs in to pick up her first passenger, she typically fills up her gas tank.

"I look to see which gas station has the it the cheapest," Brown said.
https://www.gasbuddy.com/

Brown said during football season, she spends a lot of time driving around the city. "I may fill it up once or twice. It depends on how long I choose to drive," Brown said.

But these days, Brown said her fuel purchases are for personal use only. She said the price of gasoline has gotten so high, she's losing money driving for Uber.

"It hurts my pockets because, in my opinion, it's like I am driving to put gas in my vehicle. I'm not driving for a profit," Brown said.

While the average price of gasoline in Baton Rouge is currently $2.56, president of the Louisiana Oil and Gas Association (LOGA), Gifford Briggs, said motorists can expect it to climb as the temperatures rise. "As we move into the summer, the refineries have to move into a summer blend of gasoline, which is designed to help lower emissions when more people are on the road," Briggs said.

Some cities, like Lafayette for example, are in ozone attainment, meaning the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) does not require gas stations there to carry the more expensive, summer blend. Briggs said Baton Rouge has also reached that level and LOGA has sent a letter to the EPA requesting the designation. But approval could take several months. For now, Briggs suggests drivers travel smarter.

"If you're heading into Texas maybe you want to wait to get to Lafayette to get that fill up," Briggs said.

But if you live in a city that does not have that special status and your job depends on it, you might not have much of a choice.

"During the summertime, and now, I'm just going to hang it up. It's just not a profit for me," Brown said.

Briggs said he does not expect gas prices in Louisiana to reach the $3 mark this summer. He added motorists can expect to see prices fall after Labor Day.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Rising fuel prices aren't the reason drivers lose money working for Uber. 
Fuel prices could accelerate in the opposite direction and Uber drivers would still be underpaid.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I drive a Prius. Rising fuel prices will hopefully serve as ant killer.


----------



## at007smartLP (Oct 24, 2017)

this is why you go from ignoring 7+ minute away pings to now ignoring 5+ minute away pings

follow the #uberbible make hotels 30+ miles away from tbe airport your queue or move close to one so they homebase & you win the uber lotto, location location location or 

evolve adapt or go extinct & join the 96% who fail by design

we all know they not going to raise rates & if they do it will be an amount thats equal to spitting in your face

nothing they do matters until they pay drivers a minimum $5+ per every ride under 10 miles, $1.50 per mile & .30 a minute

until then its all calculated evil & fraud, coerced unpaid labor

99% of their issues go away once they do that but ponzi scams arent supposed to be beneficial to the anyone not at the top


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

There is something wrong if 14¢/gallon is the difference between being profitable and losing money.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I have been driving long enough that the make the driver subsidize the ride structure has cut into my cash reserves. I simply don't have the money to pay my credit card debt phone bill and buy gas to drive. The real issue is driving does not help you get ahead. The side hustle pay rates have slowly moved drivers into subsistence poverty with a slow motion crash at the end.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

westsidebum said:


> I have been driving long enough that the make the driver subsidize the ride structure has cut into my cash reserves. I simply don't have the money to pay my credit card debt phone bill and buy gas to drive. The real issue is driving does not help you get ahead. The side hustle pay rates have slowly moved drivers into subsistence poverty with a slow motion crash at the end.


You just need to add one more hour extra to your driving time. That's all. That will cover gas price increases.
Also, do some research how slaves during Roman times were living. Get some useful ideas.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

7Miles said:


> You just need to add one more hour extra to your driving time. That's all. That will cover gas price increases.
> Also, do some research how slaves during Roman times were living. Get some useful ideas.


Yeah! Thanks for the suggestion! I did some research and now realize that Roman slaves had a much better standard of living than us rideshare drivers.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

7Miles said:


> Also, do some research how slaves during Roman times were living. Get some useful ideas.


I'm gonna open a cleaners that specializes in bleaching togas with urea. Any of you sub-subsistence workers want to sign on as contractors?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

njn said:


> There is something wrong if 14¢/gallon is the difference between being profitable and losing money.


Regular unleaded has gone up 50 cents a gallon in the past 3 months in my market.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Guys, don't worry. Uber is raising prices in the form of charging people more with upfront pricing. None of this money will actually go to you though. Instead it will be used to pay for driverless vehicles who will take over your job. Isn't that great?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Guys, don't worry. Uber is raising prices in the form of charging people more with upfront pricing. None of this money will actually go to you though. Instead it will be used to pay for driverless vehicles who will take over your job. Isn't that great?


As long as Uber puts a positive spin on it there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> Rising fuel prices aren't the reason drivers lose money working for Uber.
> Fuel prices could accelerate in the opposite direction and Uber drivers would still be underpaid.


With all the continued fuel price increases, the typical crap uber earnings looks worse than ever.
(Especially true for non surge)


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Amazing. With all the complaints you're still chauffeuring Uber's clients around for pennies on the dollar.

Not even a dog returns to get kicked in the balls twice 
You guys Love the pain and degradation 
And the boss man knows it

Summer 2018 Uber Promo
1. Free rides to all passengers to anywhere
2. Uber driver pays Uber Corporate $5 per free ride
3. Rides over 1 hour uber driver required to pay Uber corporate $10



westsidebum said:


> I have been driving long enough that the make the driver subsidize the ride structure has cut into my cash reserves. I simply don't have the money to pay my credit card debt phone bill and buy gas to drive. The real issue is driving does not help you get ahead. The side hustle pay rates have slowly moved drivers into subsistence poverty with a slow motion crash at the end.


You're not earning money, you're borrowing money against your only asset.
Once the asset is depleted:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Regular unleaded has gone up 50 cents a gallon in the past 3 months in my market.


Really?
I see you are in Gotham.
Does The Boy Wonder know about this?
I bet the Batmobile doesn't get very good mileage.

"Holey Exxon Supreme, Batman!"
(never did like TBW)


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Really?
> I see you are in Gotham.
> Does The Boy Wonder know about this?
> I bet the Batmobile doesn't get very good mileage.
> ...


Between the Batmobile with the turbo boost, and the A team van, mileage is not my friend.


----------



## homelesslawnmowers (May 25, 2018)

$38 to fill up a few months ago

$52 to fill up a few days ago

did rates go up? nope so

ignored all 7+ minute away rides a few months ago

presently ignore all 5+ minute away rides

& if its not one of the many hotels 5 minutes from me, & 30+ miles from the airport ill probably ignore your ping too....

evolve adapt or go extinct like the 96 % who fail by design


----------

